# Sticky  Take the 2021 AutoGuide.com Reader Survey for a chance to Win a $500 Amazon Gift Card!



## Autoguide.com (Apr 26, 2018)

*AutoGuide.com, our sister site, is looking to get some valuable feedback from its readers through our **2021 Reader Survey**.*

Your time is very valuable to us and as a gesture of gratitude we are also offering a $500 Amazon gift card as a prize to one lucky winner.

Enter Now: The 2021 AutoGuide.com Reader Survey

We appreciate your feedback and wish you the best of luck in our Amazon sweepstakes!

Contest Rules & Regulations


----------

